# Late night thoughts



## Rob625

No matter how right you are, you will never get everyone to agree with you.

If there is any freedom of speech, there is always the chance that someone will be upset, or offended, or discover something it might be better they hadn't. It isn't the end of the world.

The ability we have to talk to each other, across the world and our different languages and cultures, confers an enormous benefit. Sometimes I remember to be amazed at it. A wonderful variety of people make their contributions, both great and small. The amount of good will and hard work that is offered is inspiring.

OK. Sermon over. I'm off to bed again.


----------



## DDT

Rob,

So wise of you. Please post more "sermons"! 

DDT


----------



## lsp

You're so right, in my humble opinion. And right to remind us. Our differences can be provocative and stimulating, rather than divisive. What a rare, precious opportunity we have to make the latitudes, longitudes, and languages that separate us practically disappear.

It's a language-oriented microcosm, so I'll mention that it isn't a sermon, if it makes any difference. No rebukes and no religious references, so you're in the clear.

Sleep well, then.


----------



## Artrella

Great sermon Rob. 
 If only more people agreed with what you say...
We really have a wonderful opportunity of sharing our own culture with the rest of the world's inhabitants.  Differences are great, we learn from them and we enrich our lives, our way of thinking.
I am also amazed when I can talk about everyday things with a Dutch person, she does not know SPanish and I don't know Dutch, but we can share our problems, our happiness just speaking in English.  The same happens with some Filipino, it's so fascinating to be able to say "hi how are you, how's your sister..." anything!  or to make German friends when we only speak German and Spanish and we have to do a terrible effort to understand each other, because the German one does not speak English and the Argentinian one does not speak good German... And in spite of that, we communicate every single day and say "hello, what are you having for lunch, are the kids at school..."
This is really pleasant, to get to know different cultures, and enjoy those differences that make us part of a unique world.

Art


----------



## te gato

Rob;
Give yourself a Huge pat on the back for that one!!
I am glad that I am a part of this..MY EXTENDED FAMILY..As Art and everyone else had so eloquently (I had to look it up) stated, it is nice learning the differences, getting to know the cultures, and while doing that getting to know the people. Sure, we do not know what each other looks like (at least some of us)...but we are getting to understand each other, like each other, and even consider each other friends...
I am honored to know each and every one of you that I have helped and who in return have helped me..
Thank you..... 
te gato


----------



## Lancel0t

Rob625 said:
			
		

> OK. Sermon over.



I guess it would be considered as a sermon if you are a Pastor or a Priest. But I know your not therefore, it is considered as an Intelligent Opinion or perhaps a Wonderful Thought before going to bed. As a Filipino member of this forum I am completely overwhelmed for all the help that this site provides me and other users. The information here are important for all of us and for the most important thing that I really love about this site are the people who are willing to help each other and share their thoughts to everyone.


----------



## walnut

Rob625 said:
			
		

> The ability we have to talk to each other


That ability amazes me day after day. It's like if *the Forum* had the skill to let things move together inside it, like a living organism.

This place is special. It has on me the same kind of magic persons I really like have, something like a feeling of deep affinity. How it happens, I don't know, because there's an incredible mix of differents persons from different places, with different minds and with which no particular affinity is required. It's a sort of little miracle - a democratic one*, too. (Um...  who was sermon-like?)  Sorry for the lyricism, but that's exactly how I feel about. I love this forum, I'm proud and happy of being part of it, I really feel part of it. 

Thank you Rob!  Walnut

* poetic licence. Don't ask me about oligarchical or aristocratic miracles.


----------



## Silvia

Rob625 said:
			
		

> No matter how right you are, you will never get everyone to agree with you.
> 
> If there is any freedom of speech, there is always the chance that someone will be upset, or offended, or discover something it might be better they hadn't.


 Another random thought: I think the key is one's will to listen to others


----------

